# Milan a InvestCorp: c'è il fondo sovrano di Abu Dhabi.



## admin (15 Aprile 2022)

Aggiornamenti sulla trattativa per la cessione del Milan ad InvestCorp. Secondo Bloomberg, lo stesso Investcorp nella sua trattativa esclusiva per l'acquisizione del Milan è sostenuto dal fondo sovrano di Abu Dhabi Mubadala

Anche negli Emirati Arabi confermano la trattativa per la cessione del Milan 

*Carlo Festa: Con i Singer di Elliott sta trattando l'Executive Chairman Mohammed Alardhi di Investcorp.*

Mediaset: Elliott non smentisce. Il fondo si chiude dietro un "No comment".

*Secondo il Financial Times la trattativa per la cessione del Milan per 1 mld è iniziata il 1 aprile. Da qualche giorno c’è l’esclusiva con Investcorp che durerà due settimane*

News precedent

Piovono conferme sul Milan da Elliott al fondo Investcorp. Secondo Bloomberg, siamo alle battute finali della trattativa. Affare da 1 mld di euro.

Anche per Il Sole 24 Ore si tratta per 1 mld. Si potrebbe chiudere entro fine campionato.

Anche per Sky News Arabia Elliott è in trattativa con Investcorp per 1 mld.


----------



## admin (15 Aprile 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> Aggiornamenti sulla trattativa per la cessione del Milan ad InvestCorp. Secondo Bloomberg, lo stesso Investcorp nella sua trattativa esclusiva per l'acquisizione del Milan è sostenuto dal fondo sovrano di Abu Dhabi Mubadala
> 
> Mediaset: Elliott non smentisce. Il fondo si chiude dietro un "No comment".
> 
> ...


.


----------



## admin (15 Aprile 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> Aggiornamenti sulla trattativa per la cessione del Milan ad InvestCorp. Secondo Bloomberg, lo stesso Investcorp nella sua trattativa esclusiva per l'acquisizione del Milan è sostenuto dal fondo sovrano di Abu Dhabi Mubadala
> 
> Mediaset: Elliott non smentisce. Il fondo si chiude dietro un "No comment".
> 
> ...



Madonna. Qui si fa bingo!


----------



## diavoloINme (15 Aprile 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> Aggiornamenti sulla trattativa per la cessione del Milan ad InvestCorp. Secondo Bloomberg, lo stesso Investcorp nella sua trattativa esclusiva per l'acquisizione del Milan è sostenuto dal fondo sovrano di Abu Dhabi Mubadala
> 
> Mediaset: Elliott non smentisce. Il fondo si chiude dietro un "No comment".
> 
> ...


Così cambia tutto.


----------



## Toby rosso nero (15 Aprile 2022)

Se ci riempiono di soldi piego il culo verso la mecca e faccio il Ramadan (per un giorno e basta però )


----------



## Lorenzo 89 (15 Aprile 2022)

Bah vediamo.
Certo che se dovesse concretizzarsi l'affare con alle spalle i pezzi grossi di Abu Dhabi sarebbe interessante vedere la reazione, immagino un po' di smarrimento e sbigottimento, dei vari gobbi e prescritti.


----------



## LukeLike (15 Aprile 2022)

Prima o poi deve andarne bene una pure a noi...


----------



## diavoloINme (15 Aprile 2022)

Lorenzo 89 ha scritto:


> Bah vediamo.
> Certo che se dovesse concretizzarsi l'affare con alle spalle i pezzi grossi di Abu Dhabi sarebbe interessante vedere la reazione, immagino un po' di smarrimento e sbigottimento, dei vari gobbi e prescritti.


Direbbero che abudabi non esiste.


----------



## kipstar (15 Aprile 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> Madonna. Qui si fa bingo!


calma.....


----------



## Andrea Red&Black (15 Aprile 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> Aggiornamenti sulla trattativa per la cessione del Milan ad InvestCorp. Secondo Bloomberg, lo stesso Investcorp nella sua trattativa esclusiva per l'acquisizione del Milan è sostenuto dal fondo sovrano di Abu Dhabi Mubadala
> 
> Mediaset: Elliott non smentisce. Il fondo si chiude dietro un "No comment".
> 
> ...



vabbè questi con l'Europa che si martella i maroni con l'embargo alla Russia prevedono già smilairdate su smiliardate aggiuntive nei prossimi anni, on top delle miliardate che hanno già


----------



## Dexter (15 Aprile 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> Aggiornamenti sulla trattativa per la cessione del Milan ad InvestCorp. Secondo Bloomberg, lo stesso Investcorp nella sua trattativa esclusiva per l'acquisizione del Milan è sostenuto dal fondo sovrano di Abu Dhabi Mubadala
> 
> Mediaset: Elliott non smentisce. Il fondo si chiude dietro un "No comment".
> 
> ...


L'obiettivo di Elliott é stato raggiunto, aspettavo questa cessione...Con buona pace di quelli che "Elliott vuole tenere il Milan tanti anni". Ora speriamo che questo fondo abbia le intenzioni di fare lo step successivo, cioè entrare stabilmente nelle prime 8 d'Europa, altrimenti non mi spiegherei l'acquisto di una società di calcio francamente.


----------



## bmb (15 Aprile 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> Aggiornamenti sulla trattativa per la cessione del Milan ad InvestCorp. Secondo Bloomberg, lo stesso Investcorp nella sua trattativa esclusiva per l'acquisizione del Milan è sostenuto dal fondo sovrano di Abu Dhabi Mubadala
> 
> Mediaset: Elliott non smentisce. Il fondo si chiude dietro un "No comment".
> 
> ...


E qua la situazione cambia.

Anche se col culo che abbiamo saranno filorussi putiniani ai quali bloccheranno anche lo sciacquone del bagno.


----------



## FreddieM83 (15 Aprile 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> Aggiornamenti sulla trattativa per la cessione del Milan ad InvestCorp. Secondo Bloomberg, lo stesso Investcorp nella sua trattativa esclusiva per l'acquisizione del Milan è sostenuto dal fondo sovrano di Abu Dhabi Mubadala
> 
> Mediaset: Elliott non smentisce. Il fondo si chiude dietro un "No comment".
> 
> ...


Non so come finirà la trattativa e se si concluderà a cessione, ma posso assicurarvi che in Investcorp c'è gente serissima. Negli affari non scherzano. E se ci sono investimenti da fare, li fanno. Una nota azienda italiana, gloriosa ma in difficoltà, è stata ribaltata come un calzino in pochi mesi.


----------



## Nomaduk (15 Aprile 2022)

Boh vediamo un po. Possiamo fantasticare. Intanto forse seguiremo un altro closing e penso che sarà emozionante


----------



## Andrea Red&Black (15 Aprile 2022)

diavoloINme ha scritto:


> Direbbero che abudabi non esiste.



secondo Bloomberg Mubadala di Abu Dabhi è già tra gli azionisti di maggioranza di Invest Corp. Bhò, speriamo, in genere Bloomberg è affidabile.


----------



## admin (15 Aprile 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> Aggiornamenti sulla trattativa per la cessione del Milan ad InvestCorp. Secondo Bloomberg, lo stesso Investcorp nella sua trattativa esclusiva per l'acquisizione del Milan è sostenuto dal fondo sovrano di Abu Dhabi Mubadala
> 
> Mediaset: Elliott non smentisce. Il fondo si chiude dietro un "No comment".
> 
> ...


.


----------



## sunburn (15 Aprile 2022)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Se ci riempiono di soldi piego il culo verso la mecca e faccio il Ramadan (per un giorno e basta però )


Mettiamo subito le cose in chiaro: io a vedere la finale di CL mangiando costine e bevendo birra non rinuncio.


----------



## diavoloINme (15 Aprile 2022)

Dexter ha scritto:


> L'obiettivo di Elliott é stato raggiunto, aspettavo questa cessione...Con buona pace di quelli che "Elliott vuole tenere il Milan tanti anni". Ora speriamo che questo fondo abbia le intenzioni di fare lo step successivo, cioè entrare stabilmente nelle prime 8 d'Europa, altrimenti non mi spiegherei l'acquisto di una società di calcio francamente.


Passerà alla storia come l'apostolo elliott.


----------



## diavoloINme (15 Aprile 2022)

sunburn ha scritto:


> Mettiamo subito le cose in chiaro: io a vedere la finale di CL mangiando costine e bevendo birra non rinuncio.


Ti piglia la fame nervosa ahah


----------



## LukeLike (15 Aprile 2022)

FreddieM83 ha scritto:


> Non so come finirà la trattativa e se si concluderà a cessione, ma posso assicurarvi che in Investcorp c'è gente serissima. Negli affari non scherzano. E se ci sono investimenti da fare, li fanno. Una nota azienda italiana, gloriosa ma in difficoltà, è stata ribaltata come un calzino in pochi mesi.


Puoi darci qualche notizia in più su questo fondo? Sembri informato... te lo chiedo perché googlando un po' ho trovato poca roba in italiano...


----------



## Oronzo Cana (15 Aprile 2022)

FreddieM83 ha scritto:


> Non so come finirà la trattativa e se si concluderà a cessione, ma posso assicurarvi che in Investcorp c'è gente serissima. Negli affari non scherzano. E se ci sono investimenti da fare, li fanno. Una nota azienda italiana, gloriosa ma in difficoltà, è stata ribaltata come un calzino in pochi mesi.


quale azienda italiana ?


----------



## Solo (15 Aprile 2022)

Comunque queste trattative (o presunte tali) avvengono sempre alle porte del mercato estivo eh? Mai una volta che sia settembre o giù di lì...


----------



## Swaitak (15 Aprile 2022)

spero che Al Khelaifi gli stia pesantemente sui maroni


----------



## diavoloINme (15 Aprile 2022)

Ma siamo il clueb più closingato o sbaglio?

E chi glielo dice a berluscaroni che aveva programmato Milan edilnord 0-1?


----------



## Toby rosso nero (15 Aprile 2022)

Oronzo Cana ha scritto:


> quale azienda italiana ?



Hanno preso delle quote di Gucci, se non sbaglio.


----------



## malos (15 Aprile 2022)

LukeLike ha scritto:


> Prima o poi deve andarne bene una pure a noi...


Talmente bello che faccio fatica a crederci.


----------



## Swaitak (15 Aprile 2022)

diavoloINme ha scritto:


> Ma siamo il clueb più closingato o sbaglio?
> 
> E chi glielo dice a berluscaroni che aveva programmato Milan edilnord 0-1?


magari quella partita è inclusa nel pacchetto eh


----------



## mil77 (15 Aprile 2022)

Oronzo Cana ha scritto:


> quale azienda italiana ?


In Italia ha investito in Gucci, Riva e Dainese.


----------



## diavoloINme (15 Aprile 2022)

Swaitak ha scritto:


> magari quella partita è inclusa nel pacchetto eh


Con Silvio vestito da maraja che arriva allo stadio sul cammello.


----------



## Toby rosso nero (15 Aprile 2022)

*Mohammed Mahfoodh Alardhi,* *presidente esecutivo di Investcorp, è un uomo d'affari omanita ed ex capo militare.
Presidente di Bank Sohar, precedente presidente della Banca Nazionale dell'Oman, ex capo della Royal Air Force dell'Oman come pilota di caccia.*


----------



## FreddieM83 (15 Aprile 2022)

LukeLike ha scritto:


> Puoi darci qualche notizia in più su questo fondo? Sembri informato... te lo chiedo perché googlando un po' ho trovato poca roba in italiano...


Non ho notizie dirette del fondo, ma ho contatti con un'azienda italiana da loro controllata. 
Non saprei spiegarmi bene, ma ho notato un drastico cambio di marcia nell'azienda pre/post acquisizione.
Le stesse persone/gli stessi interlocutori che magari qualche settimana prima tergiversavano, ti rispondevano vago, ecc. ora sono schegge. Efficienti, sempre sul pezzo, al servizio del cliente. Di solito, quando è così, è sintomo di una proprietà presente, esigenze che setta obbiettivi alti.
E i risultati economici di tutto ciò si vedono....
In conclusione, non voglio alimentare false aspettattive. Dico solo che il fondo ha gente che negli affari ci sa fare e sa come si massimizza la resa di un'azienda (inclusi gli investimenti in uomini/macchine/metodologie).


----------



## FreddieM83 (15 Aprile 2022)

Oronzo Cana ha scritto:


> quale azienda italiana ?


Puoi trovarlo facilmente su internet, non sono molte.


----------



## Toby rosso nero (15 Aprile 2022)

Troppo presto per parlarne, nemmeno sappiamo bene chi siano, ma è interessante pensare a cosa ne sarà dell'attuale dirigenza.
Gazzosa è uomo Elliott e credo se ne andrà. Paolo e Massara, non saprei... magari torna Boban...


----------



## __king george__ (15 Aprile 2022)

beh beh beh beh beh beh

non riesco a dire altro..troppe emozioni tutte insieme...


----------



## Swaitak (15 Aprile 2022)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Troppo presto per parlarne, nemmeno sappiamo bene chi siano, ma è interessante pensare a cosa ne sarà dell'attuale dirigenza.
> Gazzosa è uomo Elliott e credo se ne andrà. Paolo e Massara, non saprei... magari torna Boban...


il tizio che hai postato mi sembra più presentabile di scaroni come presidente


----------



## Hellscream (15 Aprile 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> Aggiornamenti sulla trattativa per la cessione del Milan ad InvestCorp. Secondo Bloomberg, lo stesso Investcorp nella sua trattativa esclusiva per l'acquisizione del Milan è sostenuto dal fondo sovrano di Abu Dhabi Mubadala
> 
> Mediaset: Elliott non smentisce. Il fondo si chiude dietro un "No comment".
> 
> ...


Comunque la notizia ormai è OVUNQUE, addirittura c'è chi parla di "fase di chiusura". Un fondo (  ) di verità ci sarà


----------



## Toby rosso nero (15 Aprile 2022)

Swaitak ha scritto:


> il tizio che hai postato mi sembra più presentabile di scaroni come presidente



Berluscaroni nemmeno l'ho citato, mi dimentico sempre che esiste...


----------



## Swaitak (15 Aprile 2022)

Hellscream ha scritto:


> Comunque la notizia ormai è OVUNQUE, addirittura c'è chi parla di "fase di chiusura". Un fondo (  ) di verità ci sarà


in ogni caso è bello aver oscurato la bomba di mbappè alla Juve


----------



## FreddieM83 (15 Aprile 2022)

Hellscream ha scritto:


> Comunque la notizia ormai è OVUNQUE, addirittura c'è chi parla di "fase di chiusura". Un fondo (  ) di verità ci sarà


Quando sono closing seri, la fuga di notizie avviene solo quando è tutto fatto. Quindi...


----------



## mabadi (15 Aprile 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> Aggiornamenti sulla trattativa per la cessione del Milan ad InvestCorp. Secondo Bloomberg, lo stesso Investcorp nella sua trattativa esclusiva per l'acquisizione del Milan è sostenuto dal fondo sovrano di Abu Dhabi Mubadala
> 
> Mediaset: Elliott non smentisce. Il fondo si chiude dietro un "No comment".
> 
> ...


vi prego. ... sembra tanto il dietro yongong sta il Presidente Cinese. la potenza di .... non mi ricordo più neanche il nome... c'è dietro alibaba ecc.


è sostenuto nel senso che è uno strumento per procedere all'acquisto o il fondo sovrano ha lo 0,00001 % del fondo investcop che magari fa capo a qualcuno di Napoli?


----------



## ignaxio (15 Aprile 2022)

Con la sfiga che abbiamo il giorno dopo aver comprato i top 5 al mondo scoppia la guerra nucleare.


----------



## kYMERA (15 Aprile 2022)

Ovviamente i cartonati prescritti in ogni dove sminuiscono dicendo che questo fondo non è nulla di che. 
Vedremo, cominciano a migliorare le cose. Non mi aspetto certo che questi prendano il Milan per 1 miliardo per poi lasciarlo li, come minimo vorranno triplicare il valore, altrimenti di che stiamo parlando.

DAJE


----------



## First93 (15 Aprile 2022)

Io dopo lo stato cinese, fino a quando non vedo non credo, mi sono già scottato una volta.


----------



## Mika (15 Aprile 2022)

Hellscream ha scritto:


> Comunque la notizia ormai è OVUNQUE, addirittura c'è chi parla di "fase di chiusura". Un fondo (  ) di verità ci sarà


La notizia l'ha lanciata Bloomerg oppure l'ha riportata, bisogna vedere chi ha lanciato per prima la notizia. certo Bloomerg è una garanzia. Ma boh... se è uscita siamo alla chiusura, il fatto è che Elliot non ha smentito come accadeva dopo un minuto dal lancio. Se la offertia è di 1 Miliardo questi hanno chiuso. Però non so, però spero che il menagement sportivo sia bravo a non fare perdere concentrazione ai giocatori. Mi auspico un cambio di proprietà ma la parte sportiva: Maldini, Massara, Moncada, Pioli non va cambiata. La squadra va puntellata non stravolta per l'ennesima volta. Sbaglio pensiero?


----------



## sunburn (15 Aprile 2022)

FreddieM83 ha scritto:


> Non ho notizie dirette del fondo, ma ho contatti con un'azienda italiana da loro controllata.
> Non saprei spiegarmi bene, ma ho notato un drastico cambio di marcia nell'azienda pre/post acquisizione.
> Le stesse persone/gli stessi interlocutori che magari qualche settimana prima tergiversavano, ti rispondevano vago, ecc. ora sono schegge. Efficienti, sempre sul pezzo, al servizio del cliente. Di solito, quando è così, è sintomo di una proprietà presente, esigenze che setta obbiettivi alti.
> E i risultati economici di tutto ciò si vedono....
> In conclusione, non voglio alimentare false aspettattive. Dico solo che il fondo ha gente che negli affari ci sa fare e sa come si massimizza la resa di un'azienda (inclusi gli investimenti in uomini/macchine/metodologie).


Sarebbe interessante sapere se tra i loro investimenti abbiano anche qualcosa riguardante il settore immobiliare. Se sì, sarebbe un elemento che potrebbe rendere la notizia verosimile per la questione Stadio-nuovo quartiere San Siro.
Fermo restando che ci crederò solo quando ci sarà qualcosa di ufficiale.


----------



## Mika (15 Aprile 2022)

First93 ha scritto:


> Io dopo lo stato cinese, fino a quando non vedo non credo, mi sono già scottato una volta.


Non so, ti direi anche io.... ma le notizie arrivano da grosse testate che non si brucerebbero la fama per una notizia di click... però vorrei capire chi ha riportato la notizia per prima, quello è importante.


----------



## Swaitak (15 Aprile 2022)

Mika ha scritto:


> La notizia l'ha lanciata Bloomerg oppure l'ha riportata, bisogna vedere chi ha lanciato per prima la notizia. certo Bloomerg è una garanzia. Ma boh... se è uscita siamo alla chiusura, il fatto è che Elliot non ha smentito come accadeva dopo un minuto dal lancio. Se la offertia è di 1 Miliardo questi hanno chiuso. Però non so, però spero che il menagement sportivo sia bravo a non fare perdere concentrazione ai giocatori. Mi auspico un cambio di proprietà ma la parte sportiva: Maldini, Massara, Moncada, Pioli non va cambiata. La squadra va puntellata non stravolta per l'ennesima volta. Sbaglio pensiero?


certamente ripetere l'errore di falsone e mirabelli sarebbe da scemi. Però degli upgrade seri dove ne abbiamo bisogno li vorrei.
Per la dirigenza terrei Maldini Massara Moncada Pioli e Stilvig (quello degli sponsor), aggiungerei Boban o un altro esperto in attacco


----------



## Toby rosso nero (15 Aprile 2022)

Mika ha scritto:


> La notizia l'ha lanciata Bloomerg oppure l'ha riportata, bisogna vedere chi ha lanciato per prima la notizia. certo Bloomerg è una garanzia. Ma boh... se è uscita siamo alla chiusura, il fatto è che Elliot non ha smentito come accadeva dopo un minuto dal lancio. Se la offertia è di 1 Miliardo questi hanno chiuso. Però non so, però spero che il menagement sportivo sia bravo a non fare perdere concentrazione ai giocatori. Mi auspico un cambio di proprietà ma la parte sportiva: Maldini, Massara, Moncada, Pioli non va cambiata. La squadra va puntellata non stravolta per l'ennesima volta. Sbaglio pensiero?



L'Equipe ha dato la notizia, ma poi Bloomberg e Reuters l'hanno confermata con fonti loro esclusive.
C'è stato chiaramente un leak, forse controllato.


----------



## __king george__ (15 Aprile 2022)

il suo ciclo in england è finito...a luglio a Milanello voglio lui!!





(sto già sognando troppo lo so..


----------



## Giangy (15 Aprile 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> Aggiornamenti sulla trattativa per la cessione del Milan ad InvestCorp. Secondo Bloomberg, lo stesso Investcorp nella sua trattativa esclusiva per l'acquisizione del Milan è sostenuto dal fondo sovrano di Abu Dhabi Mubadala
> 
> Mediaset: Elliott non smentisce. Il fondo si chiude dietro un "No comment".
> 
> ...


Speriamo che vada in porto davvero questa cessione vera. Basta cinesi fake, e strozzini, basta progetto sostenibile, sarebbe anche ora di svoltare pagina, dopo tutto quello che abbiamo passato in questi 10 anni.


----------



## Mika (15 Aprile 2022)

Swaitak ha scritto:


> certamente ripetere l'errore di falsone e mirabelli sarebbe da scemi. Però degli upgrade seri dove ne abbiamo bisogno li vorrei.
> Per la dirigenza terrei Maldini Massara Moncada Pioli e Stilvig (quello degli sponsor)


Si upgrade si, concordo, appunto ho scritto di puntellarla, migliorarla nelle lacune. Ma cambiare tutto il pacchetto sportivo a Maggio/giugno con magari trattative già chiuse (Ogiri) o ben avviate (Botman) con cambio di DG, DS, Capo scout, allenatore sarebbe un suicidio. Abbiamo una base di partenza buona, va migliorata nelle zone mancanti non stravolta in tutti i settori sportivi.


----------



## MARO MILANISTA (15 Aprile 2022)

sunburn ha scritto:


> Sarebbe interessante sapere se tra i loro investimenti abbiano anche qualcosa riguardante il settore immobiliare. Se sì, sarebbe un elemento che potrebbe rendere la notizia verosimile per la questione Stadio-nuovo quartiere San Siro.
> Fermo restando che ci crederò solo quando ci sarà qualcosa di ufficiale.


si


----------



## Mika (15 Aprile 2022)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> L'Equipe ha dato la notizia, ma poi Bloomberg e Reuters l'hanno confermata con fonti loro esclusive.
> C'è stato chiaramente un leak, forse controllato.


Boh vedremo... spero non in una nuova telenovelas di slitte. Ma non sembra. Mi pare che sia una notizia o che cade in 24 ore o che in una settimana porta alle firme del Closing, oppure al fatto che il closing è già avvenuto. Sarebbe un altra pasqua... ahaha 5 anni fa eravamo passati a Li proprio a Pasqua (era il 13 aprile però, solo due gg di differenza ) Per fortuna non è il primo aprile.


----------



## Milanforever26 (15 Aprile 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> Aggiornamenti sulla trattativa per la cessione del Milan ad InvestCorp. Secondo Bloomberg, lo stesso Investcorp nella sua trattativa esclusiva per l'acquisizione del Milan è sostenuto dal fondo sovrano di Abu Dhabi Mubadala
> 
> Mediaset: Elliott non smentisce. Il fondo si chiude dietro un "No comment".
> 
> ...


Col cul0 che abbiamo se ci comprano il giorno dopo gli Emirati si alleano alla Russia e parte l'embargo del petrolio, nel frattempo viene finalmente realizzata la fusione a freddo liberando il mondo dalla dipendenza del petrolio e ci ritroviamo in mano a dei morti di fame


----------



## mil77 (15 Aprile 2022)

mabadi ha scritto:


> vi prego. ... sembra tanto il dietro yongong sta il Presidente Cinese. la potenza di .... non mi ricordo più neanche il nome... c'è dietro alibaba ecc.
> 
> 
> è sostenuto nel senso che è uno strumento per procedere all'acquisto o il fondo sovrano ha lo 0,00001 % del fondo investcop che magari fa capo a qualcuno di Napoli?


si parla che il fondo sovrano possiede il 20% di Investcorp ed è così il maggior azionista.


----------



## FreddieM83 (15 Aprile 2022)

sunburn ha scritto:


> Sarebbe interessante sapere se tra i loro investimenti abbiano anche qualcosa riguardante il settore immobiliare. Se sì, sarebbe un elemento che potrebbe rendere la notizia verosimile per la questione Stadio-nuovo quartiere San Siro.
> Fermo restando che ci crederò solo quando ci sarà qualcosa di ufficiale.


Tra i loro settori di azione c'è il real estate. Quindi direi proprio di si.


----------



## mil77 (15 Aprile 2022)

sunburn ha scritto:


> Sarebbe interessante sapere se tra i loro investimenti abbiano anche qualcosa riguardante il settore immobiliare. Se sì, sarebbe un elemento che potrebbe rendere la notizia verosimile per la questione Stadio-nuovo quartiere San Siro.
> Fermo restando che ci crederò solo quando ci sarà qualcosa di ufficiale.


Hanno comprato da poco diversi immobili di valore sia a Milano che a Roma (uno a Roma per 128milioni di euro).


----------



## MrPeppez (15 Aprile 2022)

Mika ha scritto:


> La notizia l'ha lanciata Bloomerg oppure l'ha riportata, bisogna vedere chi ha lanciato per prima la notizia. certo Bloomerg è una garanzia. Ma boh... se è uscita siamo alla chiusura, il fatto è che Elliot non ha smentito come accadeva dopo un minuto dal lancio. Se la offertia è di 1 Miliardo questi hanno chiuso. Però non so, però spero che il menagement sportivo sia bravo a non fare perdere concentrazione ai giocatori. Mi auspico un cambio di proprietà ma la parte sportiva: Maldini, Massara, Moncada, Pioli non va cambiata. La squadra va puntellata non stravolta per l'ennesima volta. Sbaglio pensiero?


Un fondo stramiliardario (come pare) prende il Milan per un miliardo e lascia Pioli?

Aiuto.

Se si chiude, pretendo uno fra Zidane e Conte.


----------



## LukeLike (15 Aprile 2022)

*Reuters riporta le parole di un portavoce del Milan rispetto alla trattativa con InvestCorp: "Il Milan rimane concentrato sul miglioramento delle sue prestazioni in campo e sullo sviluppo del club". *


----------



## cuoredidrago (15 Aprile 2022)

mabadi ha scritto:


> vi prego. ... sembra tanto il dietro yongong sta il Presidente Cinese. la potenza di .... non mi ricordo più neanche il nome... c'è dietro alibaba ecc.
> 
> 
> è sostenuto nel senso che è uno strumento per procedere all'acquisto o il fondo sovrano ha lo 0,00001 % del fondo investcop che magari fa capo a qualcuno di Napoli?


Waaaaarooooong!


----------



## malos (15 Aprile 2022)

LukeLike ha scritto:


> *Reuters riporta le parole di un portavoce del Milan rispetto alla trattativa con InvestCorp: "Il Milan rimane concentrato sul miglioramento delle sue prestazioni in campo e sullo sviluppo del club". *


Supercazzola insomma.


----------



## Rivera10 (15 Aprile 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> Aggiornamenti sulla trattativa per la cessione del Milan ad InvestCorp. Secondo Bloomberg, lo stesso Investcorp nella sua trattativa esclusiva per l'acquisizione del Milan è sostenuto dal fondo sovrano di Abu Dhabi Mubadala
> 
> Mediaset: Elliott non smentisce. Il fondo si chiude dietro un "No comment".
> 
> ...



E il momento che tutti stavamo aspettando alla fine sembra arrivato. Io come tutti i fratelli milanisti mi auguro che abbiano soprattutto voglia e ambizione di vincere. Non partecipare ma vincere!


----------



## Vinx90 (15 Aprile 2022)

mabadi ha scritto:


> vi prego. ... sembra tanto il dietro yongong sta il Presidente Cinese. la potenza di .... non mi ricordo più neanche il nome... c'è dietro alibaba ecc.
> 
> 
> è sostenuto nel senso che è uno strumento per procedere all'acquisto o il fondo sovrano ha lo 0,00001 % del fondo investcop che magari fa capo a qualcuno di Napoli?


Era testualmente: “il ruggito di Huarong”


----------



## mil77 (15 Aprile 2022)

MrPeppez ha scritto:


> Un fondo stramiliardario (come pare) prende il Milan per un miliardo e lascia Pioli?
> 
> Aiuto.
> 
> Se si chiude, pretendo uno fra Zidane e Conte.


Se la metti così Elliot ha più soldi di loro...


----------



## Mika (15 Aprile 2022)

MrPeppez ha scritto:


> Un fondo stramiliardario (come pare) prende il Milan per un miliardo e lascia Pioli?
> 
> Aiuto.
> 
> Se si chiude, pretendo uno fra Zidane e Conte.


Un fondo miliardario prende il Milan e lascia l'attuale area sportiva a Maldini, Massara e Moncada che stanno facendo più che bene e poi Maldini deciderà se Pioli rimane o no. Uno che non capisce di calcio può avere millemilamiliardi se decide direttamente fa solo danni.

Conte non lo voglio nemmeno per sogno, Zidane idem. Di juventini no grazie. Conte dura un anno e ti spacca la squadra. Se dobbiamo prendere un top almeno sia Guardiola o Klopp. Zebrati MAI.


----------



## mil77 (15 Aprile 2022)

malos ha scritto:


> Supercazzola insomma.


A parole si non vuol dire niente, nei fatti non ha smentito...


----------



## Mika (15 Aprile 2022)

mil77 ha scritto:


> A parole si non vuol dire niente, nei fatti non ha smentito...


Che è già una novità.


----------



## koti (15 Aprile 2022)

LukeLike ha scritto:


> *Reuters riporta le parole di un portavoce del Milan rispetto alla trattativa con InvestCorp: "Il Milan rimane concentrato sul miglioramento delle sue prestazioni in campo e sullo sviluppo del club". *


Non smentisce, quindi è una conferma.


----------



## LukeLike (15 Aprile 2022)

Ma Mubadala non è già nel Manchester City?


----------



## Gamma (15 Aprile 2022)

Mika ha scritto:


> Un fondo miliardario prende il Milan e lascia l'attuale area sportiva a Maldini, Massara e Moncada che stanno facendo più che bene e poi Maldini deciderà se Pioli rimane o no. Uno che non capisce di calcio può avere millemilamiliardi se decide direttamente fa solo danni.
> 
> Conte non lo voglio nemmeno per sogno, Zidane idem. Di juventini no grazie. Conte dura un anno e ti spacca la squadra. Se dobbiamo prendere un top almeno sia Guardiola o Klopp. Zebrati MAI.



Condivido anche le virgole e i punti.


----------



## Alkampfer (15 Aprile 2022)

chissà che i giocatori non si emozionino e segnino qualche golletto stasera.


----------



## diavolo (15 Aprile 2022)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> *Mohammed Mahfoodh Alardhi,* *presidente esecutivo di Investcorp, è un uomo d'affari omanita ed ex capo militare.
> Presidente di Bank Sohar, precedente presidente della Banca Nazionale dell'Oman, ex capo della Royal Air Force dell'Oman come pilota di caccia.*



Da Berlusconi che arrivò in elicottero a questo qua che atterrerà a Milanello in volo verticale col suo f35. La storia si ripete


----------



## Gunnar67 (15 Aprile 2022)

Da un fondo all'altro, sperando di non toccare il fondo. Se almeno questi ci facessero uno stadio di proprietà TUTTO NOSTRO.


----------



## UDG (15 Aprile 2022)

Ho sentito talmente tante voci di soggetti interessati all'acquisto che sinceramente non credo nemmeno a questo. La cosa simpatica è che la voce è uscita, da quando l'uefa sta investigando su Singer, chissà perché.


----------



## mil77 (15 Aprile 2022)

UDG ha scritto:


> Ho sentito talmente tante voci di soggetti interessati all'acquisto che sinceramente non credo nemmeno a questo. La cosa simpatica è che la voce è uscita, da quando l'uefa sta investigando su Singer, chissà perché.


Come già detto da altri più facile il contrario...è uscita la voce dell'Uefa perchè l'affare è in chiusura...


----------



## UDG (15 Aprile 2022)

mil77 ha scritto:


> Come già detto da altri più facile il contrario...è uscita la voce dell'Uefa perchè l'affare è in chiusura...


Cioè? Scusami se non ho capito


----------



## Gekyn (15 Aprile 2022)

Per masturbarmi aspetto ancora un po' ma la mano è già pronta!


----------



## overlord (15 Aprile 2022)

MrPeppez ha scritto:


> Un fondo stramiliardario (come pare) prende il Milan per un miliardo e lascia Pioli?
> 
> Aiuto.
> 
> Se si chiude, pretendo uno fra Zidane e Conte.



Ti seguo off-topic.
Zidane NON è un allenatore e Conte è un uomo di MRDA.
....potevi sparare Klopp Guardiola o qualsiasi altro.


----------



## mil77 (15 Aprile 2022)

UDG ha scritto:


> Cioè? Scusami se non ho capito


Tu hai scritto che la voce della cessione è uscita perchè l'uefa sta indagando, invece è più probabile che sia uscita la voce dell'indagine uefa perchè è in corso la cessione....


----------



## UDG (15 Aprile 2022)

mil77 ha scritto:


> Tu hai scritto che la voce della cessione è uscita perchè l'uefa sta indagando, invece è più probabile che sia uscita la voce dell'indagine uefa perchè è in corso la cessione....


A che pro. Non ho capito cosa c'entri l'indagine uefa


----------



## BossKilla7 (15 Aprile 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> Aggiornamenti sulla trattativa per la cessione del Milan ad InvestCorp. Secondo Bloomberg, lo stesso Investcorp nella sua trattativa esclusiva per l'acquisizione del Milan è sostenuto dal fondo sovrano di Abu Dhabi Mubadala
> 
> Mediaset: Elliott non smentisce. Il fondo si chiude dietro un "No comment".
> 
> ...


We goo


----------



## danjr (15 Aprile 2022)

MrPeppez ha scritto:


> Un fondo stramiliardario (come pare) prende il Milan per un miliardo e lascia Pioli?
> 
> Aiuto.
> 
> Se si chiude, pretendo uno fra Zidane e Conte.


Proprio due che col milan c’entrano meno di zero e che non vorrei nemmeno gratis.
Se si sogna in grande klopp o guardiola


----------



## Blu71 (15 Aprile 2022)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Se ci riempiono di soldi piego il culo verso la mecca e faccio il Ramadan (per un giorno e basta però )



Aspettiamo a parlare. Nel, poi, caso a La Mecca ci andiamo di persona.


----------



## danjr (15 Aprile 2022)

UDG ha scritto:


> Cioè? Scusami se non ho capito


cioè è uscita la voce dell’uefa perché l’affare è in chiusura, non io contrario


----------



## unbreakable (15 Aprile 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> Aggiornamenti sulla trattativa per la cessione del Milan ad InvestCorp. Secondo Bloomberg, lo stesso Investcorp nella sua trattativa esclusiva per l'acquisizione del Milan è sostenuto dal fondo sovrano di Abu Dhabi Mubadala
> 
> Mediaset: Elliott non smentisce. Il fondo si chiude dietro un "No comment".
> 
> ...


ci potrebbero essere anche conseguenze negative a questa cosa..
da domani lo stregone manager di kessie si presenterà tutti i giorni per implorare il rientegro nel milan di kessie e romagnoli paga il suo omonimo dell'empoli per andare a fare il vertice con lotito 

comunque seriamente voglio sentire qualcuno che dica vincere e che dica il budget per gli stipendi è in bianco (ok magari è esagerato ma rende bene l'idea)..ovviamente berluscaroni con il suo budget da quarto posto può trovare posto al monza per la salvezza


----------



## danjr (15 Aprile 2022)

overlord ha scritto:


> Ti seguo off-topic.
> Zidane NON è un allenatore e Conte è un uomo di MRDA.
> ....potevi sparare Klopp Guardiola o qualsiasi altro.


Vedo che come filosofia milan siamo tutti allineati… guardiola/klopp sono milanisti, Conte/zidan robaccia bianconera


----------



## Blu71 (15 Aprile 2022)

danjr ha scritto:


> Proprio due che col milan c’entrano meno di zero e che non vorrei nemmeno gratis.
> _*Se si sogna in grande klopp o guardiola*_



Tra i due, se proprio se potrà, preferisco Klopp.


----------



## Manue (15 Aprile 2022)

Io finché non arriva l'ufficialità, penso al Genoa...


----------



## Baba (15 Aprile 2022)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> *Mohammed Mahfoodh Alardhi,* *presidente esecutivo di Investcorp, è un uomo d'affari omanita ed ex capo militare.
> Presidente di Bank Sohar, precedente presidente della Banca Nazionale dell'Oman, ex capo della Royal Air Force dell'Oman come pilota di caccia.*


Se ci compra un ex capo militare come minimo la stampa italiana pubblicherà dei presunti documenti su dei presunti crimini di guerra contro donne e bambini. Scontato


----------



## Blu71 (15 Aprile 2022)

danjr ha scritto:


> Vedo che come filosofia milan siamo tutti allineati… *guardiola/klopp sono milanisti, *Conte/zidan robaccia bianconera



L’allenatore del Milan deve essere prima di tutto un Signore.


----------



## admin (15 Aprile 2022)

LukeLike ha scritto:


> *Reuters riporta le parole di un portavoce del Milan rispetto alla trattativa con InvestCorp: "Il Milan rimane concentrato sul miglioramento delle sue prestazioni in campo e sullo sviluppo del club". *


.


----------



## Kayl (15 Aprile 2022)

Credo poco a un miliardo senza stadio di proprietà malgrado gli zero debito e il rosso in bilancio quasi azzerato. Non lo ha avuto il berlusca senza fpf e con una champions freschissima in bacheca e una squadra di campioni.


----------



## Mika (15 Aprile 2022)

LukeLike ha scritto:


> *Reuters riporta le parole di un portavoce del Milan rispetto alla trattativa con InvestCorp: "Il Milan rimane concentrato sul miglioramento delle sue prestazioni in campo e sullo sviluppo del club". *


Rimane il fatto che per la prima volta non hanno smentito.


----------



## Rickrossonero (15 Aprile 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> Aggiornamenti sulla trattativa per la cessione del Milan ad InvestCorp. Secondo Bloomberg, lo stesso Investcorp nella sua trattativa esclusiva per l'acquisizione del Milan è sostenuto dal fondo sovrano di Abu Dhabi Mubadala
> 
> Mediaset: Elliott non smentisce. Il fondo si chiude dietro un "No comment".
> 
> ...


Se va in porto questa cosa accetterei con spirito diverso anche la perdita del campionato.


----------



## Blu71 (15 Aprile 2022)

Mika ha scritto:


> Rimane il fatto che per la prima volta non hanno smentito.




È una dichiarazione come tante. Non possono fare altro ora.


----------



## ILMAGO (15 Aprile 2022)

Non succede ma se succede... 
Ad ogni modo spero che confermino maldini e massara. Magari dandogli 150 milioni invece che 20 per il mercato..


----------



## Toby rosso nero (15 Aprile 2022)

LukeLike ha scritto:


> *Reuters riporta le parole di un portavoce del Milan rispetto alla trattativa con InvestCorp: "Il Milan rimane concentrato sul miglioramento delle sue prestazioni in campo e sullo sviluppo del club". *



Elliott le notizie su Arnault ci metteva un battito di ciglia a smentirle nettamente. E lo stesso faceva Mediaset su quelle di cessioni varie.


----------



## diavoloINme (15 Aprile 2022)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Elliott le notizie su Arnault ci metteva un battito di ciglia a smentirle nettamente. E lo stesso faceva Mediaset su quelle di cessioni varie.


Aggiungici il silenzio di festa e bellinazzo, i due trombettieri di sventure.


----------



## diavoloINme (15 Aprile 2022)

ILMAGO ha scritto:


> Non succede ma se succede...
> Ad ogni modo spero che confermino maldini e massara. Magari dandogli 150 milioni invece che 20 per il mercato..


Potrebbero morire dall'emozione.


----------



## diavoloINme (15 Aprile 2022)

Comunque le notizie di oggi, cessione e lille-elliott, sono uscite entrambe dell'equipe o sbaglio?

Qualcuno sta imbeccando il giornale francese. 
In Italia sono out.


----------



## bmb (15 Aprile 2022)

ILMAGO ha scritto:


> Non succede ma se succede...
> Ad ogni modo spero che confermino maldini e massara. Magari dandogli 150 milioni invece che 20 per il mercato..


Non saprebbero come spenderli


----------



## admin (15 Aprile 2022)

*Secondo il Financial Times la trattativa per la cessione del Milan per 1 mld è iniziata il 1 aprile. Da qualche giorno c’è l’esclusiva con Investcorp che durerà due settimane *


----------



## sunburn (15 Aprile 2022)

FreddieM83 ha scritto:


> Tra i loro settori di azione c'è il real estate. Quindi direi proprio di si.


Questo rende l’operazione molto più sensata e verosimile.
Passo dal crederci allo 0,1% al crederci all’1%.


----------



## admin (15 Aprile 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> Aggiornamenti sulla trattativa per la cessione del Milan ad InvestCorp. Secondo Bloomberg, lo stesso Investcorp nella sua trattativa esclusiva per l'acquisizione del Milan è sostenuto dal fondo sovrano di Abu Dhabi Mubadala
> 
> Mediaset: Elliott non smentisce. Il fondo si chiude dietro un "No comment".
> 
> ...


.


----------



## King of the North (15 Aprile 2022)

Swaitak ha scritto:


> certamente ripetere l'errore di falsone e mirabelli sarebbe da scemi. Però degli upgrade seri dove ne abbiamo bisogno li vorrei.
> Per la dirigenza terrei Maldini Massara Moncada Pioli e Stilvig (quello degli sponsor), aggiungerei Boban o un altro esperto in attacco


Gazidis è a capo di ognuno di loro, ergo è fondamentale (secondo me)


----------



## __king george__ (15 Aprile 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> *Secondo il Financial Times la trattativa per la cessione del Milan per 1 mld è iniziata il 1 aprile. Da qualche giorno c’è l’esclusiva con Investcorp che durerà due settimane *


mah speriamo...non vorrei tornare ai tempi del closing

stavolta cercherò di viverla diversamente..se riesco..


----------



## uolfetto (15 Aprile 2022)

Dai che stavolta si chiude in tempi ragionevoli e senza patemi.


----------



## Bataille (15 Aprile 2022)

Vi prego di perdonarmi, ma vado di corsa e temo di essermi perso qualche passaggio: c'è qualcosa — nelle cifre, nei nomi, negli indizi che circolano fino a questo momento — che lasci presagire che questo gruppo possa garantire degli investimenti più importanti rispetto all'attuale proprietà? Oppure è la semplice presenza del turbante che fa sì che la fantasia si scateni?


----------



## sunburn (15 Aprile 2022)

danjr ha scritto:


> Proprio due che col milan c’entrano meno di zero e che non vorrei nemmeno gratis.
> Se si sogna in grande klopp o guardiola


Il mio sogno è sempre stato Klopp dai tempi del Dortmund. 
Peraltro Guardiola è scuola Barcellona, quindi frignone all’inverosimile. 
Tra i due non avrei grossi dubbi. 
Ma tanto al 99% resteremo con Pioli(ed Elliott)


----------



## diavoloINme (15 Aprile 2022)

King of the North ha scritto:


> Gazidis è a capo di ognuno di loro, ergo è fondamentale (secondo me)


Gazidis è uomo della proprietà , sarebbe il primo ad andare via.

Volesse iddio.


----------



## Tobi (15 Aprile 2022)

Nella mia stanza oggi è apparso Mister Bee.


----------



## sunburn (15 Aprile 2022)

diavoloINme ha scritto:


> In Italia sono out.


Però sanno già quali saranno gli obiettivi di mercato…


----------



## Swaitak (15 Aprile 2022)

Blu71 ha scritto:


> L’allenatore del Milan deve essere prima di tutto un Signore.


quindi vorresti Nuno Espirito Santo


----------



## diavoloINme (15 Aprile 2022)

sunburn ha scritto:


> Però sanno già quali saranno gli obiettivi di mercato…


Figurati..


In Italia il Milan nemmeno se lo meritano.


----------



## 7vinte (15 Aprile 2022)

Swaitak ha scritto:


> quindi vorresti Nuno Espirito Santo


Ahahaha


----------



## diavoloINme (15 Aprile 2022)

Swaitak ha scritto:


> quindi vorresti Nuno Espirito Santo


Sarebbe di parte con messias.


----------



## 7vinte (15 Aprile 2022)

diavoloINme ha scritto:


> Sarebbe di parte con messias.


Manca solo il Padre


----------



## Lorenzo 89 (15 Aprile 2022)

diavoloINme ha scritto:


> Sarebbe di parte con messias.


Non dimenticarti che abbiamo anche Di Gesù in rosa.


----------



## sunburn (15 Aprile 2022)

7vinte ha scritto:


> Manca solo il Padre


Non è Ibra? Così dice lui…


----------



## emamilan99 (15 Aprile 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> Aggiornamenti sulla trattativa per la cessione del Milan ad InvestCorp. Secondo Bloomberg, lo stesso Investcorp nella sua trattativa esclusiva per l'acquisizione del Milan è sostenuto dal fondo sovrano di Abu Dhabi Mubadala
> 
> Mediaset: Elliott non smentisce. Il fondo si chiude dietro un "No comment".
> 
> ...


Da quel che leggo questo fondo è men ricco di elliott.. ma alla fine conta se vuole vincere o semplicemente sistemare i conti per poi ri venderci di nuovo.. io comunque continuo a sperare in Arnault


----------



## diavoloINme (15 Aprile 2022)

7vinte ha scritto:


> Manca solo il Padre


Padre pioli.


----------



## koti (15 Aprile 2022)

Bataille ha scritto:


> Vi prego di perdonarmi, ma vado di corsa e temo di essermi perso qualche passaggio: c'è qualcosa — nelle cifre, nei nomi, negli indizi che circolano fino a questo momento — che lasci presagire che questo gruppo possa garantire degli investimenti più importanti rispetto all'attuale proprietà? Oppure è la semplice presenza del turbante che fa che la fantasia si scateni?


È un fondo di investimento alla Elliott, molto ricco ma non c'entra niente con i proprietari di city e psg, che sono fondi sostenuti letteralmente da stati.


----------



## LukeLike (15 Aprile 2022)

*Secondo quanto riportato dal Financial Times, Mohammed Alardhi, presidente esecutivo di Investcorp, e Hazem Ben-Gacem, co-amministratore delegato dell'azienda, erano in discussione con i massimi dirigenti di Elliott dal 1 Aprile. Elliott è entrato in trattative esclusive nei giorni scorsi. Il periodo di esclusiva terminerà in 2 settimane. *


----------



## diavoloINme (15 Aprile 2022)

Lorenzo 89 ha scritto:


> Non dimenticarti che abbiamo anche Di Gesù in rosa.


Con le notizie che escono venerdì santo. La svolta mistica del diavolo. 

Per finire in bellezza servirebbe una via crucis di fegati stasera.


----------



## David Gilmour (15 Aprile 2022)

diavoloINme ha scritto:


> Con le notizie che escono venerdì santo. La svolta mistica del diavolo.
> 
> Per finire in bellezza servirebbe una via crucis di fegati stasera.


Speriamo non siano i nostri, fratello rossonero...


----------



## diavoloINme (15 Aprile 2022)

David Gilmour ha scritto:


> Speriamo non siano i nostri, fratello rossonero...


Il mio è già andato...
Peggio di così...


----------



## Pit96 (15 Aprile 2022)

Leggo solo ora... 
Boh, basta che il Milan torni grande. Se questa è una buona scorciatoia ben venga. 
Ma sinceramente oggi penso alla partita, quella è certa. Il resto può sprofondare in un nulla di fatto


----------



## admin (15 Aprile 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> Aggiornamenti sulla trattativa per la cessione del Milan ad InvestCorp. Secondo Bloomberg, lo stesso Investcorp nella sua trattativa esclusiva per l'acquisizione del Milan è sostenuto dal fondo sovrano di Abu Dhabi Mubadala
> 
> Mediaset: Elliott non smentisce. Il fondo si chiude dietro un "No comment".
> 
> ...


.


----------



## sacchino (15 Aprile 2022)

Iniziate l' 1 Aprile mi sa di presa per il culo.


----------



## livestrong (15 Aprile 2022)

Dubito questi spendano veramente quelle cifre per poi fare i pezzenti sul mercato, chissà cosa c'è dietro


----------



## admin (15 Aprile 2022)

*Carlo Festa: Con i Singer di Elliott sta trattando l'Executive Chairman Mohammed Alardhi di Investcorp.*


----------



## admin (15 Aprile 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> Aggiornamenti sulla trattativa per la cessione del Milan ad InvestCorp. Secondo Bloomberg, lo stesso Investcorp nella sua trattativa esclusiva per l'acquisizione del Milan è sostenuto dal fondo sovrano di Abu Dhabi Mubadala
> 
> *Carlo Festa: Con i Singer di Elliott sta trattando l'Executive Chairman Mohammed Alardhi di Investcorp.*
> 
> ...


.


----------



## corvorossonero (15 Aprile 2022)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> *Mohammed Mahfoodh Alardhi,* *presidente esecutivo di Investcorp, è un uomo d'affari omanita ed ex capo militare.
> Presidente di Bank Sohar, precedente presidente della Banca Nazionale dell'Oman, ex capo della Royal Air Force dell'Oman come pilota di caccia.*


il Presidente.


----------



## Blu71 (15 Aprile 2022)

Swaitak ha scritto:


> quindi vorresti Nuno Espirito Santo.



Amen


----------



## MrPeppez (15 Aprile 2022)

mil77 ha scritto:


> Se la metti così Elliot ha più soldi di loro...


Ma Elliott ha sempre detto indirettamente che non avrebbero investito pesantemente per fare un Milan super.

Spero che questo nuovo fondo abbia come obiettivo quello di far tornare il Milan super, come City e PSG, dal nulla alle stelle (tralasciando il fatto che la storia "sceicca" del PSG è stata disastrosa a livello di gestione di mercato a mio avviso)


----------



## corvorossonero (15 Aprile 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> Aggiornamenti sulla trattativa per la cessione del Milan ad InvestCorp. Secondo Bloomberg, lo stesso Investcorp nella sua trattativa esclusiva per l'acquisizione del Milan è sostenuto dal fondo sovrano di Abu Dhabi Mubadala
> 
> *Carlo Festa: Con i Singer di Elliott sta trattando l'Executive Chairman Mohammed Alardhi di Investcorp.*
> 
> ...


Vengono per lo stadio, ed è anche giusto così. Poi avremo il proprietario. Incrociamo le dita che Silviott accetti e finalmente si ritorna a respirare aria di grandezza.


----------



## mabadi (15 Aprile 2022)

emamilan99 ha scritto:


> Da quel che leggo questo fondo è men ricco di elliott.. ma alla fine conta se vuole vincere o semplicemente sistemare i conti per poi ri venderci di nuovo.. io comunque continuo a sperare in Arnault


Le voci su Arnault erano legata ad una truffa.


----------



## The P (15 Aprile 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> Madonna. Qui si fa bingo!


Speriamo, ma faccio una domanda: perché pensate sia positivo?

E' un fondo speculativo come Elliot, solo che loro detengono 43 miliardi, Elliot 72.


----------



## Mika (15 Aprile 2022)

The P ha scritto:


> Speriamo, ma faccio una domanda: perché pensate sia positivo?
> 
> E' un fondo speculativo come Elliot, solo che loro detengono 43 miliardi, Elliot 72.


Non spenderanno mai soldi come non li ha spesi Elliot (inteso alla presidente del PSG), a livello sportivo si punterà al bilancio. Tutto sto hype non lo comprendo.


----------



## admin (15 Aprile 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> Aggiornamenti sulla trattativa per la cessione del Milan ad InvestCorp. Secondo Bloomberg, lo stesso Investcorp nella sua trattativa esclusiva per l'acquisizione del Milan è sostenuto dal fondo sovrano di Abu Dhabi Mubadala
> 
> *Carlo Festa: Con i Singer di Elliott sta trattando l'Executive Chairman Mohammed Alardhi di Investcorp.*
> 
> ...


.


----------



## Jackdvmilan (15 Aprile 2022)

Mika ha scritto:


> Non spenderanno mai soldi come non li ha spesi Elliot (inteso alla presidente del PSG), a livello sportivo si punterà al bilancio. Tutto sto hype non lo comprendo.


Beh, questo non lo puoi sapere come non lo posso sapere io. Chiaramente nemmeno io peso esisterà un altro City/PSG


----------



## mil77 (15 Aprile 2022)

Mika ha scritto:


> Non spenderanno mai soldi come non li ha spesi Elliot (inteso alla presidente del PSG), a livello sportivo si punterà al bilancio. Tutto sto hype non lo comprendo.


La differenza è che Elliot non voleva il Milan e se lo è ritrovato, questi se spendono 1 miliardo è x rivenderlo a 2 miliardi...


----------



## admin (15 Aprile 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> Aggiornamenti sulla trattativa per la cessione del Milan ad InvestCorp. Secondo Bloomberg, lo stesso Investcorp nella sua trattativa esclusiva per l'acquisizione del Milan è sostenuto dal fondo sovrano di Abu Dhabi Mubadala
> 
> *Carlo Festa: Con i Singer di Elliott sta trattando l'Executive Chairman Mohammed Alardhi di Investcorp.*
> 
> ...


.


----------



## Djici (15 Aprile 2022)

corvorossonero ha scritto:


> il Presidente.


Io voglio vedere la facce di un sultano


----------



## pazzomania (15 Aprile 2022)

È già ufficiale Kylian Mbappè al Milan?

Faranno mica i pezzenti


----------



## __king george__ (15 Aprile 2022)

basta che al momento del closing non si presentino Alyong Li e Han Bin Li.....


----------



## sunburn (15 Aprile 2022)

pazzomania ha scritto:


> È già ufficiale Kylian Mbappè al Milan?
> 
> Faranno mica i pezzenti


Leclerc nuovo autista del pullman.


----------



## __king george__ (15 Aprile 2022)

e soprattutto che non succeda qualcosa di strano a livelllo societario anche stavolta..tipo che presidente diventa..Confalonieri


----------



## admin (15 Aprile 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> Aggiornamenti sulla trattativa per la cessione del Milan ad InvestCorp. Secondo Bloomberg, lo stesso Investcorp nella sua trattativa esclusiva per l'acquisizione del Milan è sostenuto dal fondo sovrano di Abu Dhabi Mubadala
> 
> Anche negli Emirati Arabi confermano la trattativa per la cessione del Milan
> 
> ...


.


----------



## Kayl (15 Aprile 2022)

Mika ha scritto:


> Non spenderanno mai soldi come non li ha spesi Elliot (inteso alla presidente del PSG), a livello sportivo si punterà al bilancio. Tutto sto hype non lo comprendo.


i debiti sono azzerati, il pareggio di bilancio quasi raggiunto, se vuoi guadagnare col bilancio hai solo due opzioni: stadio e investire sulla squadra per vincere trofei e andare avanti il più possibile in CL e ottenere quindi gli introiti dall'europa. Sennò non aumenti il valore della squadra, anzi lo riduci.
Del Chelsea si parla di una trattativa per 4 miliardi quasi, da campioni uscenti di CL e con una grande rosa e un ottimo allenatore. Il Milan con una situazione simile vale anche di più e non ci vuole il mago Forrest per capirlo.


----------



## folletto (15 Aprile 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> Aggiornamenti sulla trattativa per la cessione del Milan ad InvestCorp. Secondo Bloomberg, lo stesso Investcorp nella sua trattativa esclusiva per l'acquisizione del Milan è sostenuto dal fondo sovrano di Abu Dhabi Mubadala
> 
> Anche negli Emirati Arabi confermano la trattativa per la cessione del Milan
> 
> ...



Mutande croccanti? Tutto bene ragazzi? Chissà , magari è davvero la prima volta del post Berlu che il Milan è davvero in vendita e.......


----------



## Giangy (15 Aprile 2022)

Io spero, anche se si tratta di un altro fondo, che investono in modo sostanziale per la squadra, e non in modo da strozzini, certo non mi aspetto mercati in stile PSG o City ovviamente. Idiott non è mai stato la mia simpatia, già da quando erano entrati nel 2018, non possiamo fare la Lazio di turno ancora per molto tempo. Non mi aspetto di certo i vari Mbappe, Haaland o Lewandovski, ma un Gabriel Jesus per dire sì.


----------



## willcoyote85 (15 Aprile 2022)

ovvio che vendano, se il monza sale berlusconi ha 2 squadre in A.


----------



## Mika (15 Aprile 2022)

Giangy ha scritto:


> Io spero, anche se si tratta di un altro fondo, che investono in modo sostanziale per la squadra, e non in modo da strozzini, certo non mi aspetto mercati in stile PSG o City ovviamente. Idiott non è mai stato la mia simpatia, già da quando erano entrati nel 2018, non possiamo fare la Lazio di turno ancora per molto tempo. Non mi aspetto di certo i vari Mbappe, Haaland o Lewandovski, ma un Gabriel Jesus per dire sì.


Penso che la differenza sia davvero come hanno detto altri utenti:
-Elliot non ci ha voluti in quanto siamo stati un pegno
-Questo fondo, secondo la stampa finanziaria internazionale affidabile, ci vuole prendere per 1 M. Anche ammettendo che vogliono prendere il Milan per rivenderlo al doppio, il doppio significa 2 Miliardi e per fare valere un club così devi investire sullo stadio e fare vincere la squadra o comunque farlo entrare nelle TOP 8 Raking Europeo per portare le entrate annue a 800M di euro minimi, (quindi semifinali di CL due volte su tre). Solo con plusvalenze e bilancio sanissimo a 2 M di valore non ci arrivi.

Quindi speriamo, comunque, se è vero (non ci sono state smentite rapide come in passato) e secondo la stampa l'esclusiva vale 2 settimane, vuol dire che tra due settimane sapremo tutto, nel bene o nel male. Sperando che ora la stampa italiana per non fare la caccia ai click non si inventi un articolo domani ed un altro dopodomani con slitte ecc ecc.

Secondo me è meglio seguire testate come Bloomberg, Financial Time che le nostrane, che spesso sono "schierate" verso Sabaudia.


----------



## uolfetto (15 Aprile 2022)

Mika ha scritto:


> Un fondo miliardario prende il Milan e lascia l'attuale area sportiva a Maldini, Massara e Moncada che stanno facendo più che bene e poi Maldini deciderà se Pioli rimane o no. Uno che non capisce di calcio può avere millemilamiliardi se decide direttamente fa solo danni.
> 
> Conte non lo voglio nemmeno per sogno, Zidane idem. Di juventini no grazie. Conte dura un anno e ti spacca la squadra. Se dobbiamo prendere un top almeno sia Guardiola o Klopp. Zebrati MAI.


Con il cambio di proprietà secondo me gradualmente andranno via tutti. Di solito è sempre così. Qualche mese per assestarsi e poi non rimarrà nessuno, da Gazidis in giù fino a Pioli.


----------



## Rivera10 (15 Aprile 2022)

uolfetto ha scritto:


> Con il cambio di proprietà secondo me gradualmente andranno via tutti. Di solito è sempre così. Qualche mese per assestarsi e poi non rimarrà nessuno, da Gazidis in giù fino a Pioli.



Di solito e' vero che una nuova proprietà porta un nuovo management ma dobbiamo anche considerare che in questo caso la continuità è un fattore importante per i risultati. Inoltre non dimentichiamoci che non sarebbe un gran bel biglietto da visita per la piazza silurare l'intera società .
Per questo tipo di considerazioni ritengo che non faranno piazza pulita.


----------



## Ragnet_7 (15 Aprile 2022)

uolfetto ha scritto:


> Con il cambio di proprietà secondo me gradualmente andranno via tutti. Di solito è sempre così. Qualche mese per assestarsi e poi non rimarrà nessuno, da Gazidis in giù fino a Pioli.


Sarebbe anche ora di mettere un allenatore degno di questo nome in panchina finalmente.


----------



## David Gilmour (15 Aprile 2022)

La vera domanda è: chi sarà il prossimo amministratore delegato pelato dell'AC Milan?


----------



## Swaitak (15 Aprile 2022)

David Gilmour ha scritto:


> La vera domanda è: chi sarà il prossimo amministratore delegato pelato dell'AC Milan?


speriamo marotta a sto punto


----------



## mabadi (15 Aprile 2022)

speriamo che ci stia dietro خليفة بن زايد بن سلطان آل نهيان ovvero l'emiro degli Emirati Arabi e vedi come morirà di invidia Al-Khelaïfi, che non ha capito che per vincere la CL ha bisogno di una squadra abituata a vincerla. C'è una sorta di Karma magico.


----------



## uolfetto (15 Aprile 2022)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> *Mohammed Mahfoodh Alardhi,* *presidente esecutivo di Investcorp, è un uomo d'affari omanita ed ex capo militare.
> Presidente di Bank Sohar, precedente presidente della Banca Nazionale dell'Oman, ex capo della Royal Air Force dell'Oman come pilota di caccia.*


è un bel direttore


----------



## cris (15 Aprile 2022)

Speriamo bene
Col culo che abbiano sono gli unici arabi poveri al mondo


----------



## SoloMVB (15 Aprile 2022)

Siamo sicuri che questo non si chiama Al Yonghong Lì?


----------



## Mika (15 Aprile 2022)

cris ha scritto:


> Speriamo bene
> Col culo che abbiano sono gli unici arabi poveri al mondo


Se avere 40 Miliardi significa essere poveri...


----------



## SoloMVB (15 Aprile 2022)

Mika ha scritto:


> Se avere 40 Miliardi significa essere poveri...


Possono pure averne 100,ma se non hanno intenzione di vincere...


----------



## IDRIVE (15 Aprile 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> Madonna. Qui si fa bingo!


Piano, fratello...


----------



## luigi61 (15 Aprile 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> Aggiornamenti sulla trattativa per la cessione del Milan ad InvestCorp. Secondo Bloomberg, lo stesso Investcorp nella sua trattativa esclusiva per l'acquisizione del Milan è sostenuto dal fondo sovrano di Abu Dhabi Mubadala
> 
> Anche negli Emirati Arabi confermano la trattativa per la cessione del Milan
> 
> ...


Non entro nel merito della bontà o meno degli eventuali futuri acquirenti perche non ne ho sufficiente conoscenza.. detto questo a me da tifoso interessa sostanzialmente la rosa; anche stasera la nostra si è dimostrata assai scarsa qualitativamente , è una rosa da migliorare e trasformare radicalmente con epurazione dei molti attuali componenti ad eccezione di alcuni che si possono contare su una sola mano cioè Maignan Theo Tonali Leao e Kalulu in prospettiva purtroppo Kijaer è anagraficamente e fisicamente ampiamente sul viale del tramonto e non ci si può contare, per me tutti gli altri sono o da cedere o al massimo buoni per la panchina e a proposito di panchina occorre un cambio anche li; non resta quindi che augurarsi una ricca proprietà che nel tempo riporti questo club ad un livello consono al suo blasone, ad oggi siamo lontanissimi da quegli standard


----------



## Viulento (16 Aprile 2022)

luigi61 ha scritto:


> Non entro nel merito della bontà o meno degli eventuali futuri acquirenti perche non ne ho sufficiente conoscenza.. detto questo a me da tifoso interessa sostanzialmente la rosa; anche stasera la nostra si è dimostrata assai scarsa qualitativamente , è una rosa da migliorare e trasformare radicalmente con epurazione dei molti attuali componenti ad eccezione di alcuni che si possono contare su una sola mano cioè *Maignan Theo Tonali Leao e Kalulu* in prospettiva purtroppo Kijaer è anagraficamente e fisicamente ampiamente sul viale del tramonto e non ci si può contare, per me tutti gli altri sono o da cedere o al massimo buoni per la panchina e a proposito di panchina occorre un cambio anche li; non resta quindi che augurarsi una ricca proprietà che nel tempo riporti questo club ad un livello consono al suo blasone, ad oggi siamo lontanissimi da quegli standard


al posto di leao terrei tomori.


----------



## Viulento (16 Aprile 2022)

non sara' che questa notizia sulla presunta cessione sia un modo per addolcirci la seconda stella dei cartonati e non avercela con la societa' che non ha fatto nessuno sforzo per vincere lo scudo?

che poi, passata la delusione, a luglio si rimane con elliott.


----------



## Jackdvmilan (16 Aprile 2022)

Viulento ha scritto:


> non sara' che questa notizia sulla presunta cessione sia un modo per addolcirci la seconda stella dei cartonati e non avercela con la societa' che non ha fatto nessuno sforzo per vincere lo scudo?
> 
> che poi, passata la delusione, a luglio si rimane con elliott.


Ma cosa vuoi che gli interessi a elliott della nostra delusione…


----------



## Viulento (16 Aprile 2022)

Jackdvmilan ha scritto:


> Ma cosa vuoi che gli interessi a elliott della nostra delusione…


be', coi tifosi contro si fa dura anche per il bilancio.


----------

